# Windows vista, what do you think?



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> Do you like, are happy with windows vista? Yes or no? Why?


 I have Vista on my new laptop and XP-3 on my desktop! I notice little difference between one or the other. One thing that I did notice is how well Vista automatically connects to networks! Much better than XP. Plug and play with Vista is good also! My XP desktop is Vista capable, but I don't plan to up-grade as some of my hardware is not Vista compatible. This the fault of the h/w manufacturer, rather than MS. They want to sell NEW hardware, that has Vista drivers!


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I can do without it. It seems to me to been a transitory OS. There are several things they tried with it but just didn't get right. Already talk of Windows 7 is in the works. If I build a new rig anytime soon I'll put Vista on it but I'll have XP on there as well. I've had to work on too many Vista computers for my liking. The layout of the OS and the annoying "security features" that don't really provide any security IMO, just make my job harder. My biggest gripe with it is speed. Even fully tweaked and optimized, Vista just feels sluggish. Not to mention the insane amount of time just doing updates seems to take. I hope they tune things up in Windows 7. Right now I'm trying Ubuntu linux. If it weren't for all the Windows based apps out there, Linux would probably already have my full support.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

poppameth said:


> I can do without it. It seems to me to been a transitory OS. There are several things they tried with it but just didn't get right. Already talk of Windows 7 is in the works. If I build a new rig anytime soon I'll put Vista on it but I'll have XP on there as well. I've had to work on too many Vista computers for my liking. The layout of the OS and the annoying "security features" that don't really provide any security IMO, just make my job harder. My biggest gripe with it is speed. Even fully tweaked and optimized, Vista just feels sluggish. Not to mention the insane amount of time just doing updates seems to take. I hope they tune things up in Windows 7. Right now I'm trying Ubuntu linux. If it weren't for all the Windows based apps out there, Linux would probably already have my full support.



I like it...but don't like it. I hate the "better" sound api Micro$oft made. Vista is a pain, but quad sli will only work on it...so its all I've got.

Oh, and when you build your rig...go ATI. I switched to Nvidia for my rig...bad choice. First pair killed my mobo, second pair (which I currently have, no warranty anymore) are dieing. Too much artifacts at stock clocks. Seems like the heatsink isnt properly seated, I might just crack one open and put new compound on it.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

Wildie said:


> I have Vista on my new laptop and XP-3 on my desktop! I notice little difference between one or the other. One thing that I did notice is how well Vista automatically connects to networks! Much better than XP. Plug and play with Vista is good also! My XP desktop is Vista capable, but I don't plan to up-grade as some of my hardware is not Vista compatible. This the fault of the h/w manufacturer, rather than MS. They want to sell NEW hardware, that has Vista drivers!



Id wait until Windows 7, its going to be much better!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

poppameth said:


> I've had to work on too many Vista computers for my liking. The layout of the OS and the annoying "security features" that don't really provide any security IMO, just make my job harder. My biggest gripe with it is speed. Even fully tweaked and optimized, Vista just feels sluggish. Not to mention the insane amount of time just doing updates seems to take.


yup, yup, yup and yup..... 
one of my biggest gripes with MS is you finally find where they hid all the settings you knew where they were LAST OS version and then they hide 'em all again in the 'new' version!!! grrrrr

DM


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> yup, yup, yup and yup.....
> one of my biggest gripes with MS is you finally find where they hid all the settings you knew where they were LAST OS version and then they hide 'em all again in the 'new' version!!! grrrrr
> 
> DM



Umm...you spelled it wrong...its "M$"

Yeah, I can't find where to go in Windows Vista...its almost a game to them.


----------



## redpen (Dec 13, 2008)

i like it a lot.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> its almost a game to them.


you know, i think it is! "lets REALLY hide it good THIS time! they'll never be able to use any other screen saver except our crappy one now!!... 
and they want to know WHAT about their video card? muahahahahaha
the fools will never learn"

DM


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

I don't have a problem, or better put, I no longer have a Vista problem once I did a clean install and got rid of all the Dell add-on crap. 

I have more of a problem, as does everyone else, with IE. The add-on's that IE puts in your system, quietly, without asking to update is amazing.

I used Firefox on my old system (XP) and had a couple problems that took me a while to run down. It seems that a comparison between FF and IE are not realistic. There are proportionally as many issues with FF as not. Just fewer people using it.

Lets face it, no matter what you are using, your system is rarely identical to what these programs are written to work with (at the time). There will always be some problem in the best case scenario. Such is the nature of the beast.

I can't find anything on Win 7, anyone have a link?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Shamus said:


> I don't have a problem, or better put, I no longer have a Vista problem once I did a clean install and got rid of all the Dell add-on crap.
> 
> I have more of a problem, as does everyone else, with IE. The add-on's that IE puts in your system, quietly, without asking to update is amazing.
> 
> ...


 I do not and never had any of the problems that you describe! Have you considered that the problems may originate with Dell, rather than MS?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I've never had any major issues with Firefox. It's been one of the most stable browsers I've ever used. I think most problems with Firefox come from installing a boat load of extensions. I keep mine to a pretty basic assortment and have no issues.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i'd have to agree with poppa, i use Opera, and have firefox on here as well as others. i prefer Opera, but will recommend firefox as stable. IE sux, period. i always liked the 'onboard' email in opera. their only problem is java related.

DM


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

Wildie said:


> I do not and never had any of the problems that you describe! Have you considered that the problems may originate with Dell, rather than MS?


As I mentioned, I removed the Dell version, as in Format "C" and then did a clean install of Vista the second day I owned the PC.
The lock-up I was having came from an IE add-on. Wasn't there for months then one day it appeared and my system would lock on web pages. Once I disabled the add-on's the problem went away. As I mentioned internet explorer will add stuff to your system without you knowing it and that caused me a problem.

_Add-ons, also known as ActiveX controls, browser extensions, browser helper objects or toolbars, can improve your experience on a website by enabling content such as high-quality animations. However, some add-ons can also malfunction or display content that you don’t want, such as pop-up ads._

_When an add-on, such as a toolbar, is installed on your computer, it becomes part of your browser and operating system. In some cases these programs might contain spyware._ *In the worst case, a malfunctioning add-on might affect the performance of your computer or cause problems accessing the Internet.*


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I like Vista, but I hate IE. I use Firefox now.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Shamus said:


> As I mentioned, I removed the Dell version, as in Format "C" and then did a clean install of Vista the second day I owned the PC.
> The lock-up I was having came from an IE add-on. Wasn't there for months then one day it appeared and my system would lock on web pages. Once I disabled the add-on's the problem went away. As I mentioned internet explorer will add stuff to your system without you knowing it and that caused me a problem.
> 
> _Add-ons, also known as ActiveX controls, browser extensions, browser helper objects or toolbars, can improve your experience on a website by enabling content such as high-quality animations. However, some add-ons can also malfunction or display content that you don’t want, such as pop-up ads._
> ...


 That must be the reason why I never had a problem with IE as I never bothered with the add-ons. And now that FF emulates IE, I never bother with it much anymore!


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> i'd have to agree with poppa, i use Opera, and have firefox on here as well as others. i prefer Opera, but will recommend firefox as stable. IE sux, period. i always liked the 'onboard' email in opera. their only problem is java related.
> 
> DM



Ie, even the 64 bit would lock my x64 vista system up. I tried firefox, still locked it up. Opera did not lock up my system, but did not have the add ons I liked, I tried a new firefox version, and it works great. Ie still has issues, it sucks.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

My vista experience sucked mostly because of my crap graphics cards.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

rgsgww said:


> Opera did not lock up my system, but did not have the add ons I liked


what addons?

DM


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVbf9tOGwno

:laughing:


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> what addons?
> 
> DM



I think they diddn't have adblock plus.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

popup blocker? it's in there.

DM


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> popup blocker? it's in there.
> 
> DM




Adblock plus is a little different, it lets you block most of everything, pictures, java applets, etc.


----------



## mcvane (Mar 19, 2007)

*Vista slow and not worth it...*

As a sysadmin for 15 years, OSes have come and gone. I found that Windows 95 was a great improvement over Windows 3.1, and by Windows 98, they had perfected that level of the operating system. Then, MS went to ME, which was a flop.

Similarly, Vista is in the same category. XP to me is a perfected OS for everyone - business and home users since 2002-2008. So now, they decided to hype Vista for the consumer (and business users which was a big failure).

As far as I'm concerned, Vista is super bloated and requires current hardware to operate. There is no reason why your PC from 5 years ago shouldn't be 'ok' to be used today on an OS that works fine. Software/hardware manufacturers want to encourage consumers to think that they have old systems and 'must' upgrade. This is a push for people to spend money when they don't need to. If you can do your simple web browsing and word processing, DO NOT UPGRADE!

Unless you need to play games and run the most recent software, you should be fine with what you have.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

mcvane said:


> As a sysadmin for 15 years, OSes have come and gone. I found that Windows 95 was a great improvement over Windows 3.1, and by Windows 98, they had perfected that level of the operating system. Then, MS went to ME, which was a flop.
> 
> Similarly, Vista is in the same category. XP to me is a perfected OS for everyone - business and home users since 2002-2008. So now, they decided to hype Vista for the consumer (and business users which was a big failure).
> 
> ...


 Its called PLANNED obsolescence!


----------

